# New IKO Class Action Lawsuit In The News.....



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

First, I found out about a Michigan Class Action Suit..... 

An attorney firm filed a lawsuit, putting together a Class Action suit on behalf of Michigan residents. 

http://www.ikoshingleslawsuit.com/archives/63 

Also, 2 other States are now involved..... 

Court Documents 
Below are some documents that we have filed with the court regarding the class action lawsuits against IKO shingles. 

COMPLAINTS: A Complaint is the document that initiates a lawsuit. We have filed Complaints in across the United States alleging that IKO shingles are defective and homeowners are entitled to be paid to replace their damaged IKO shingles. 

Complaint: Michigan 
Complaint: New Jersey 
Complaint: New York 

Ed 





Michigan residents file class action lawsuit against IKO Shingles 

Posted in April 30, 2009 ¬ 3:35 pmh.adminNo Comments » 

Halunen & Associates, along with partner law firms, has initiated a class action lawsuit against IKO shingles on behalf of Michigan residents. The Complaint alleges that IKO designed, manufactured, and sold defective shingles to homeowners in Michigan. The shingles at issue in the case are curling, cracking, falling off buildings, rapidly deteriorating, and otherwise not performing as promised. The lawsuit further alleges that IKO did not take the appropriate steps to remedy the situation. The lawsuit seeks damages for the cost of replacing the defective shingles, labor, disposal and other related expenses. This lawsuit is filed in the State of Illinois, the one of the places that IKO manufactures shingles. 

You can read a copy of the Complaint. 

Halunen & Associates is in the process of filing similar lawsuits nation-wide in order to asssit homeowners in recoving costs associated with repairing their roofs as a result of IKO’s allegedly defective shingle products. Contact us to tell our office if you have any problems with your IKO shingles. 

Court Documents, NewsCourt Documents, iko


----------

